# Domain ist frei aber ist eigentlich nicht frei !



## bigtail (7. April 2005)

Hi,

ich habe vor 6 Tagen bei Strato eine Domain mit Toplevel .net bestellt.

Die Anmeldung war ja nur möglich, weil die Domain noch frei war.

Heute, nach dem ich 6 Tage lang von Strato nichts mehr gehört hatte, habe ich sie angerufen, um zu wissen, warum die Domain nicht frei geschaltet wird.

Die Strato-Mitarbeiterin sagte mir, dass mein Antrag abgelehnt wurde, weil die Domain schon seit Januar auf einem anderen Namen registriert ist.

Das hat mich sehr gewundert, denn ich könnte ja die Domain erst gar nicht beantragen, wenn sie nicht frei wäre.

Dann dachte ich überprüfe ich, ob die Domain inzwischen weg ist, aber nein bei allen Webhoster steht, dass sie noch frei wäre, und man könnte sie bestellen.


Wie ist das überhaupt möglich

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. April 2005)

Eine bissige Bemerkung kann ich mir nicht verkneifen: »Wer Strato wählt ist selbst dran schuld ...«

Ist nicht böse gemeint 
Dein Fall sollte eigentlich nicht möglich sein - was ein weiterer Punkt auf der langen (langen, langen) Liste gegen Strato ist. Hast Du die Domain schon über andere Domain-Check Oberflächen überprüft? Theoretisch müsste aber auch Strato mit der internic Datenbank verbunden sein. Sonst wäre es ein bug im internic System.

In den meisten Fällen dauert das »Registrieren« wenige Stunden bis zu drei Tagen. Länger dauert es eher in seltenen Fällen. (Schließlich müssen ja auch alle DN-Server bescheid wissen9

Das die Domain trotz Domaincheck bei Strato nicht zur Verfügung gestellt wird ist ein guter Grund vom Vertrag zurückzutreten und zu kündigen.

z. B.
http://www.registrar.telekom.de/

Eine weltweite Liste von Registraren:
http://www.internic.net/origin.html


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. April 2005)

Oder z.B. an mich wenden - Domain-Registrierungen sind kein Problem


----------

